# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Yacimiento de dinosaurios descubierto en Lérida

## F. Lázaro

http://www.abc.es/20120710/ciencia/a...207101611.html

*Dos vecinos descubren un nuevo yacimiento de dinosaurios en un pueblo del Pirineo de Lérida*

*Los restos pertenecen a dinosaurios herbívoros del grupo de los hadrosauros, conocidos también como dinosaurios con pico de pato*

EFE / LÉRIDA
Día 11/07/2012 - 01.04h


INSTITUTO CATALÁN DE PALEONTOLOGÍA
Los paleontólogos inspeccionan los restos de dinosaurio en el yacimiento «Costa de les Solanes»

Dos vecinos de Basturs, pedanía del municipio Isona i Conca Dellà (Lérida), han descubierto cerca de su finca de pastos los restos de un gran yacimiento de dinosaurios fosilizados, según han confirmado expertos del Instituto Catalán de Paleontología Miquel Crusafont (ICP) y del Museo de la Conca Dellà.

Según han informado desde el ICP, los restos fueron hallados hace unas semanas por Pere Galceran, propietario de una quesería de la población, y su hijo, mientras estaban con sus rebaños. Estos dos vecinos sospecharon que se podía tratar de restos de dinosaurios, ya que los vecinos del Basturs conocen bien estos animales extinguidos debido a que en el municipio se han recuperado más de un millar de restos fosilizados.

Así, Pere Galceran se puso en contacto con el Museo de la Conca Dellà y el Instituto Catalán de Paleontología Miquel Crusafont, cuyos expertos acudieron al lugar y confirmaron el hallazgo, señalando además que seguramente se trata de un yacimiento de gran magnitud.

Las excavaciones en el nuevo yacimiento, que se ha bautizado como «Costa de les Solanes», se iniciaron este lunes, tras solicitar el permiso al Departamento de Cultura para poder excavar y preparar el equipo de paleontólogos y el material necesario.

Las primeras labores de excavación muestran claramente la medida excepcional de los huesos fósiles hallados, que se encontraban casi desenterrados. Por lo que los investigadores han podido observar hasta el momento, los restos pertenecen a dinosaurios herbívoros del grupo de los hadrosauros, conocidos también como dinosaurios con pico de pato, por la peculiar forma plana de su hocico.

Los expertos señalan que posiblemente este yacimiento que se acaba de descubrir acabará siendo uno de los más destacados de Cataluña. Desde el Instituto explican que todos los yacimientos hallados en Conca Dellà contienen restos de los últimos dinosaurios que vivieron en Europa, hace entre 70 y 65 millones de años, época en la que hubo una catástrofe planetaria, posiblemente la caída de un meteorito, que provocó unos grandes cambios medioambientales y la extinción de casi todas las especies de dinosaurios, según los expertos.

Las excavaciones se alargarán hasta el 13 de julio y se enmarcan en el proyecto de investigación sobre los dinosaurios del Pirineo catalán que encabeza el investigador Àngel Galobart, que cuenta con la colaboración -desde hace más de una década- de los paleontólogos del Museo de la Conca Dellà. En el proyecto colaboran también investigadores del Departamento de Geología de la Universitat Autònoma de Barcelona.

----------


## perdiguera

En esa zona los hay a patadas, huesos, huellas, etc...
También restos romanos como mosaicos, casas y cementerios.
Si a todo eso sumamos que el terreno es inestable como un flan es una de las zonas donde yo no haría una obra pública nunca.

----------

